# NSW, Sydney



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi anyone from Sydney?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Lot's of people here from Sydney. I'd like to do a big group meet up one day. I'm surprised there's no replies.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Cascades said:


> Lot's of people here from Sydney. I'd like to do a big group meet up one day. I'm surprised there's no replies.


iv been wanting to do that for past few months its a shame.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I know there are SA meetups on meetup.com and also if you just google one I'm pretty sure there's another one that comes up but there's just no one here on this site who has one organised.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Cascades said:


> I know there are SA meetups on meetup.com and also if you just google one I'm pretty sure there's another one that comes up but there's just no one here on this site who has one organised.


iv seen a few on meetup.com not many people seem to attend them I was thinking of making one myself but i just don't seem to keen on the idea me trying to organize group meetings i would like a friend to help but I don't know anyone that can help me and I don't open up about these things lightly.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i am from sydney


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

161 said:


> i am from sydney


hey dude finally people are slowly talking on this thread its a miracle!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

hey, i have been on this forum a while and sadly its very difficult for people in sydney doesnt seem to be many of us


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

161 said:


> hey, i have been on this forum a while and sadly its very difficult for people in sydney doesnt seem to be many of us


yeah not many cascades says she found heaps but I don't find many. I guess guys have a harder time find people.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

there are groups on meet up which are good groups but on this forum its a bit difficult but it depends what you are looking for i used to attend one which met at the city at night and we went to a lot of pubs and that is not really something i am into but the group on meetup usually meet at a park in sydney and then have once or twice moved onto a pub


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

161 said:


> there are groups on meet up which are good groups but on this forum its a bit difficult but it depends what you are looking for i used to attend one which met at the city at night and we went to a lot of pubs and that is not really something i am into but the group on meetup usually meet at a park in sydney and then have once or twice moved onto a pub


I rarely go to pubs its something i don't really care for much what king of groups are you looking for?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

just any group that meets up in a relaxed environment


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm from Sydney too!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Potato Girl said:


> I'm from Sydney too!


Whats up Potato girl



161 said:


> just any group that meets up in a relaxed environment


I'm talking about anything in particular hobbies wise.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Also from Sydney


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

tcv said:


> Also from Sydney


hey dude any hobbies?


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Besides walking my dog, nothing that involves leaving the house lol. Sorry


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I swear there used to be alot more, maybe everyones moved on, doing other things.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Cascades said:


> I swear there used to be alot more, maybe everyones moved on, doing other things.


I guess I came late to party then :s


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Bumping does anyone wanna meet up in the cbd?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i will be willing to meet in the CBD, i do have plenty of hobbies mostly sports related/video game related/music related


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

161 said:


> i will be willing to meet in the CBD, i do have plenty of hobbies mostly sports related/video game related/music related


Sounds good I cant shoot you a PM you have restricted it can you shoot me a pm with your skype or something so we can talk.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Bumping anyone out there hello?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

bumping again.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

final attempt for a while.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Bumping its been a month since i chased this thread is anyone out there helloooooooooooooo?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

hi boys and girls im back who elese is from sydney .


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

grave digging this is now relevent again!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

bumparino


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

I guess I will give up for a while.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A gathering would be better to do when you’re out of lockdown, so you might get more replies then.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Memories of Silence said:


> A gathering would be better to do when you’re out of lockdown, so you might get more replies then.


Well if things go well lockdown should end in 8 days from today.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

bumping thread.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

bumping again.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

No one at all...?


----------



## The Fozz (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if you're still only looking for people ready to try meetups or just wondering who's around from Sydney. Not sure I'm ready for the former yet myself, though I've been thinking about it a lot. I guess there was never as many people on here from Sydney and Australia in general as from other english speaking regions, but I wonder whether there are even less now or if the nature of a social anxiety forum can just make it seem that way.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

The Fozz said:


> I'm not sure if you're still only looking for people ready to try meetups or just wondering who's around from Sydney. Not sure I'm ready for the former yet myself, though I've been thinking about it a lot. I guess there was never as many people on here from Sydney and Australia in general as from other english speaking regions, but I wonder whether there are even less now or if the nature of a social anxiety forum can just make it seem that way.


when i was here i 2016 was semi populated now its pretty much dead sadly.

id also chat and to know one better for even considering meeting ya know.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

sad bump noises..


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

bump


----------

